# Alternatives (Present & Historical) to Robert's Rules of Order



## Alex Suarez (Feb 24, 2016)

I was wondering what alternatives there are to the ordering of ecclesiastical meetings besides the _Robert's Rules of Order_?


----------



## Edward (Feb 24, 2016)

Alex Suarez said:


> I was wondering what alternatives there are to the ordering of ecclesiastical meetings besides the Robert's Rules of Order?



_Robert's Rules of Order Revised_.  (it is the one I grew up with and had a good solid working knowledge of in College, so it is my favorite)

Simplified Rules of Order https://www.counseling.org/docs/def...implified-roberts-rules-of-order.pdf?sfvrsn=0

Riddick's Rules of Procedure http://www.amazon.com/Riddicks-Rules-Floyd-M-Riddick/dp/0819180645

Demeter's Manual of Parliamentary Law and Procedure http://www.amazon.com/Demeters-Manual-Parliamentary-Law-Procedure/dp/0316180300

Sturgis Standard Code of Parliamentary Procedure http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Code-Parliamentary-Procedure-Edition/dp/0071365133


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 24, 2016)

Edward said:


> Sturgis Standard Code of Parliamentary Procedure http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Code-Parliamentary-Procedure-Edition/dp/0071365133



Used by the world's leading biker gangs.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 24, 2016)

In the Reformed churches I've served in Canada and also here in Australia, we've not followed any of the traditional "rules of order." Historically, Reformed churches have had their own way of conducting meetings, ways that usually work more informally by way of consensus. It's really only at Synods where more technical rules of order are often utilized.


----------

